# Stutzman Wheel shop hours?



## jpromo

I've called the shop a handful of times, various days and hours, and have always just gotten the voicemail. I've never left a message but that may be the trick.. or they've got a new number. Does anybody know what days and times the shop is open?

Also, do they have stock and retail space, or is everything only made to order? I'm looking to get a pair of his 700c wood clinchers. Thanks!


----------



## rideahiggins

*Voicemail only*

Amish shops do not have phone in there shops. They are in a shack by the road. And you have to leave a voicemail and let them call you back.


----------



## buisky

I picked up a Stutzman flyer at the wheelmen meet last weekend and it does say leave a message. The person I talked to said they do have inventory. Ron


----------



## fordmike65

These 700c wood clinchers sound interesting. Anyone have an idea on price? Hope I'm not hijacking your thread.


----------



## jpromo

rideahiggins said:


> Amish shops do not have phone in there shops. They are in a shack by the road. And you have to leave a voicemail and let them call you back.




I had a sneaking suspicion. I'll have to do that then; thank you!


----------



## jpromo

fordmike65 said:


> These 700c wood clinchers sound interesting. Anyone have an idea on price? Hope I'm not hijacking your thread.




MLC stocks Noah's 28 x 1½ singletube wood rim. I can't remember the exact price but I remember thinking it was reasonable for the beautiful quality. Around 100$ each I think? And that may be marked up. I'll post a price here once I get a call back.


----------



## fordmike65

jpromo said:


> MLC stocks Noah's 28 x 1½ singletube wood rim. I can't remember the exact price but I remember thinking it was reasonable for the beautiful quality. Around 100$ each I think? And that may be marked up.




That's not bad at all! Was thinking of doing the whole Velocity thing on my '16 Adlake, but this would be sweet!


----------



## jpromo

fordmike65 said:


> That's not bad at all! Was thinking of doing the whole Velocity thing on my '16 Adlake, but this would be sweet!




Alright, I got a call back from Noah himself and got some information. They make 700c clinchers with just a milled groove in the wood, or they also offer it with an aluminum liner down the center to allow better seating and higher pressure. He said same price for each, which seemed surprising, but they're 125$ per. They come unfinished, which is nice. They may offer finishing though. 36 or 32 holes, probably anything you could need.

He says they usually keep a variety available on hand but to call a week ahead (330-897-1391) if you'll be making a drive out to guarantee they are there for you. I've seen the standard singletube rims they offer and they're nice. Look perfect--original style manufacturing, but brand new.

Anybody see a downside to getting wheels with the liner in them?


----------



## Wcben

Larmo63 has a set of the aluminum lined ones.... Pm him... He'll let you know, from what I understand, they're great.... I know that my Stutzman wood rims are outstanding!


----------



## wasp3245

Stutzman wheel is a first class Wheelwright shop , 3rd generation craftsman  able to tackle buggy , car or bicycle wheels .  Noah  was very kind to take on a custom  wheel profile for me to accommodate green tyres  and copy an original inner profile    to a 56' and 18" diameter.  Beautiful quality craftsmanship, done quickly and reasonably.   Stutzman Wheel is a very valuable asset when you are need of a wood rim / wheel .
Cheers Carey
Pneumatic ordinary circa 1892 by custom frame maker and racer G. E Rounds


----------



## Iverider

Wow Carey,

That wood rim is amazing!



wasp3245 said:


> Stutzman wheel is a first class Wheelwright shop , 3rd generation craftsman  able to tackle buggy , car or bicycle wheels .  Noah  was very kind to take on a custom  wheel profile for me to accommodate green tyres  and copy an original inner profile    to a 56' and 18" diameter.  Beautiful quality craftsmanship, done quickly and reasonably.   Stutzman Wheel is a very valuable asset when you are need of a wood rim / wheel .
> Cheers Carey
> Pneumatic ordinary circa 1892 by custom frame maker and racer G. E Rounds
> View attachment 144848
> View attachment 144846
> View attachment 144847


----------



## thehugheseum

yeah!!!! the stutzmans are a actual american living legend.............carey,please contact me and also post the pics or new pics on this forum thread http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...-the-century-4-cycle-clip-on-motor-G-E-ROUNDS


----------

